# Duromax XP10000EH Runs fine but output voltage at 90V?



## tdubbs (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi All,

I picked up a Duromax XP10000EH Propane/Gas generator for cheap, as the warehouse was relocating to a different state. I expected it to at least work on delivery, no go.

I've run it under propane only. It fires right up without issue. 

Problem is, it's running at 90V with choke half open, and 70V with the choke fully open on it's 120V setting.

I've contacted the dealer, they sent out a new AVR that I put in, and it made no difference. 

They had me perform some tests-

There is a 4-wire block on the upper right side.
Test for continuity from L1 to L2
Test for continuity from R1 to R2
Readings should be under 10 ohms
There are 2 brass rings pressed to the end of the rotor shaft.
Test for continuity from ring to ring
Readings should be under 75 ohms

L1 to L2, and R1 to R2 were both 1.4 ohms.
Between the rings were 48.5 ohms, putting it within spec.

Here's a video of it running - https://www.dropbox.com/s/xbjguqxcq13pcak/IMG_0954.MOV?dl=0

Thoughts on what could be the issue? Any tests I can perform to troubleshoot? Parts are covered, but not diagnostics. They want me to take it somewhere to figure out the problem then order parts.

Appreciate it!


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi,

I really don't think it's running fast enough. That's a very quiet generator from what I can hear.

Can you measure the frequency or do you have a tach? It should be between 59 and 63hz or at about 3600 RPM.

It's probably just a governor adjustment.


----------



## tdubbs (Oct 13, 2015)

I agree, sounds like its not running at full power. Its rated for 72db. 

I threw a new meter on it, first time using the meter.

It was reading - .68khz - .73khz at 75V. 

Video - https://www.dropbox.com/s/tv5zsvb1e9gbynu/IMG_2502.m4v?dl=0


----------



## Osviur (Sep 7, 2015)

*High frequency*

Hi,

Try again measuring the output frequency, but this time connect a resistive load, to say an incandescent ligth bulb, 50W, 100W, just enough to reduce the presence of high frequency harmonics not damped, that can give erroneous readings in your meter.

Regards.

PS: watch this video (from 3:50 ) and compare the sound from yours and this:


----------



## Rickster (2 mo ago)

Hi, did you ever find out what the problem was? I have a similar issue with only 20v.


----------

